

Introductory course to iphone development - geeko
http://courses.csail.mit.edu/iphonedev/

======
jfarmer
If you know C/C++ and want to get into Objective-C I recommend the
"Objective-C Guide for C++ Programmers":
<http://ktd.club.fr/programmation/fichiers/cpp-objc-en.pdf>

It goes through step by step and explains how the OO terms you know map from
C++ to Objective-C, e.g., "If you want to declare a static class method, you
use this syntax..." If you're familiar with OO in general it's pretty good,
too.

It really lowers the Objective-C syntax hurdle, IMO.

------
geeko
Besides of this course from MIT and the one at Stanford
(<http://www.stanford.edu/class/cs193p/cgi-bin/index.php>), what other sources
are you using to get into iphone development?

~~~
xelfer
The two things that got me started were "Cocoa Programming for Mac OS X (3rd
Edition)" by Aaron Hillegass:
[http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/browse/book/isbn/97803215036...](http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/browse/book/isbn/9780321503619)
and iCodeBlog which has excellent tutorials for beginners:
<http://icodeblog.com/>

~~~
pstinnett
I was trying to follow along with the Stanford course but found myself lost
early on. Do you think the Cocoa Programming book covers enough Objective C /
OOP basics for a beginner?

~~~
xelfer
The preface of the book says 'This book is written for programmers who already
know some C programming and something about objects'. I'm not a strong coder,
but it has been great in getting me started and teaching exactly how Objective
C / Xcode / interface builder work together to create an application. I bought
the book but if you want to have a quick flick through the older second
edition before purchasing the someone has it on rapidlibrary.com.

------
senthil_rajasek
<http://www.mobileorchard.com/> is another resource dedicated to iphone
development.

------
windsurfer
Are there any iphone development tools for Linux?

~~~
danielh
There was a thread about this on Stack Overflow:

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/276907/starting-iphone-
ap...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/276907/starting-iphone-app-
development-in-linux)

In summary, it is not impossible, but if you want to distribute your app
through the app store, you should probably get a Mac.

~~~
windsurfer
That's pretty lame.

